# home made 10g



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

got a little bit bored and made this for something to do. not complete of course. got to remove tape and clean silicone a bit but hope it holds water. find out tonight.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice.

How much do figure it cost for materials?


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

Silicone was from work (aquarium safe) and glass was from old wall unit that was thrown out so it only cost me $3.00 for calking gun from Walmart and $6.00 for glass cutter from home depot. Next time I find some glass it will cost nothing. Just hoping the pressure from the water does not force panels out and break the silicone bead. I think it will be OK. Just a 10g tank so not too much pressure.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

If it breaks I will post pics of the mess and maybe some action shots of me running away from my wife as she tries to kill me.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great, keep us posted on how it holds up.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

gonna fill it up tomorrow. hope it holds together. my wife said this tank now belongs to her. looks like I will have to do another if it works out.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good. Silicone is not likely to fail. The thickness of the glass is the determining factor on how strong a tank is.Thicker glass allows for more bonding surface for the silicone in the butt joints. Some 10s are built with extremely thin glass and probably need the trim for strength. I have one here I am almost afraid to put water into, the glass is so thin.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

got all cleaned up and putting in substrate.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

now with the water, decorations, light, filter and fish, NO LEAKS!!!! filter needs upgrade but that's the from the tank these fish were in before and has the bb on the media. also the black gravel is from the other tank and 50% of the water. fish were hiding when I took the pics but are happy now. wish I used this for another shrimp tank. I guess ill have to build another one.. or four


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

fish rearranged the gravel but holding water with no problems. now I need to find another project to do.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple of years ago I had a guy in London build me 4 glass tanks.
He used window glass 3/16ths thick and they were really nice tanks
12 x 12 square, never leaked.

here's a pic of them









Now I am looking for a tank that is 10 gallons, with a fitted portioned section at one end approx 4.5 inchs in from the end, giving me 16.5 inch of actual space inside the tank. I want several small holes drilled into the partition at the top and a couple at the bottom. Then a small divider to partition this section off as well.

Im going to put a pump inside the partitioned section, with a large sponge in the other section, so that the water gets sucked through the sponge area back into the tank.

I guess I might have to have it made from acrylic. I have a small pico tank that has this design and it works great, so I'd like to build one on a bigger scale.

Its just an idea, probably never happen.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

those tanks look great and that idea of the partitioned tanks for the filter sounds great. has me thinking now. I assume the filter you mentioned has the concept of a matton filter but maybe I would make a glass slide to return the water into the tank. gonna have to try now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

like this, but in a 10 gallon size, so it would be longer...like the Fluval Spec V but wider.










and this








I have this little Pico tank here and its great
the light fits great too on any rimless tank.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

got more glass but its only 6"x24". guess ill have to make a long breeder box with that. cant think of anything else to do with glass only 6" high. that would probably be a good tank to breed my danios in.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Deep enough for a cory tank.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

wasn't there someone on the marketplace giving away free glass from his
big tank?


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

yes from his 180g tank


----------

